# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Inçizim bisedash prej modemit

## ylberi9999

Pershendetje 

Kam një pytje

A eshte e mundshme me inqizu prej modemi bisedat  telefonike?

Une kam këtë modem "DeTeWe OpenCom 30 plus"

i kam 3 lidhje telefonike   dhe e kam internetin lidhur me modem   :buzeqeshje:  

Nese keni ndokush iden se si behet ather ju kisha lutur qe te me pergjigjeni ketu ne forum

ciao.....

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ylberi!

gjithcka varet nga menyra se si ti i ke bere lidhjet ca looj linje interneti ke si e perdor tel e te gjitha sa per te incizu ka menyra e programe po varet se si ti e ke bere lidhjen e paisjeve

----------


## edspace

Kjo mund të bëhet me çdo program që bën regjistrimin e zërit në kompjuter, duke përfshirë këtu edhe sound recorder të windowsit. 
start > programs > accessories > sound recorder

Nga menuja zgjidh edit > audio properties
Tek menuja "sound recording, default device" duhet të zgjedhësh modemin. 
Nqs nuk e shikon modemin në listë, atëherë modemi yt nuk e lejon këtë gjë ose nuk janë instaluar drajverat e saktë për modemin. 

Pasi zgjedh modemin në listë e regjistrimit, shtyp record kur je duke biseduar me dikë dhe programi do rregjistrojë telefonatën. 

Sound recorder i windowsit regjistron vetëm 60 sekonda, prandaj duhet të marrësh ndonjë program tjetër për telefonatat e gjata. 

Këtu mund të lexosh një guidë për një program që lejon regjistrimin 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=43182

Këtu mund të marrësh programin SoundCapture që mund të të bëjë punë
http://www.download.com/SoundCapture...ml?tag=lst-0-5

Gjithashtu ka programe kastile për regjistrimin e telefonatave por mund ti përdorësh vetëm për 30 ditë dhe pastaj duhet ti blesh ose ti gjesh në internet.  
http://www.modemspy.com/en/index.php
http://www.spyarsenal.com/telephone-spy/
http://www.tucows.com/communications...g_default.html

----------


## ylberi9999

pershendetje

Flm per  pergjigjjet *edspace*,*Ardi_Pg_ID*

Kam provuar start > programs > accessories > sound recorder por nuk ma qitke modemin ne list

Kam provuar edhe ket program  http://www.modemspy.com/en/index.php ky po mi regjistron vetem thirrjet  por jo bisedat  ket 

Kur po ja boj record  po ma qet ket ne fofo ma posht une pasi qe nuk di anglisht nuk di qka dmth ky gabimi ne foto nese nuk priton të  ma perkthen dikush flm shum 




ciaoooooooooooo

----------


## edspace

Që të dy programet nuk punojnë për të njëjtën arsye. Kompjuteri tënd nuk e njeh modemin tënd si modem me zë. Arsyeja për ketë është se ose modemi tënd nuk e ka këtë aftësi, ose ti nuk ke instaluar drajverat e duhur. Shiko faqen që ka prodhur modemin ose kompjuterin tënd dhe mundohu të gjesh drajverat e saktë për modemin. 

Pastaj do jesh në gjëndje të regjistrosh telefonatat, qoftë me sound recorder apo modemspy.

----------


## benseven11

Shiko me kujdes per driverin e modemit.
Per ta gjetur me saktesi driverin ,shkohet ne Start/settins/kontroll panel/ phone dhe modem/klik ne modem/klik me te djathte te emri modemit/zgjedh cilesite(properties).
Ne dritaren tjeter klikohet ne butonin driver dhe detajet e driverit.
Shiko kete faqe, per te marre versionin me te ri te modemit Open30 plus.
http://216.239.39.104/translate_c?hl...l%3Den%26lr%3D
==
Ka shume mundesi qe modemi jot te kete ze.
Sipas modelit qe ke,modemi ka fax dhe makine pergjigjese(answer machine),te integruar si chipsa elektronike te karta e modemit.
Ne windows Explorer gjej folderin e modemit.
E hap dhe brenda shiko per dy skedare
1-Skedarin "read me"(me lexo).
Ky skedar jep informacion per modemin,modelin,dhe cfare funksionesh ka.
Jep detaje per funksionin e modemit si fax,voice dhe  te dhena transmetimi
sinjalesh analoge.
2-Shiko per skedarin "emri modemit.log"
E hap kete skedar me notepad.
Shiko per daten dhe oren ne rreshtat e fundit te faqes.
Anash shiko per pershkrimet,statusin e modemit dhe gabimet.
Perse nuk funksionon zeri?
Te kjo faqe shiko me kujdes,per te gjetur tipin,modelin e modemit qe ke.

===
Modemat zakonisht mbeshteten ne funksionim nga  servise telefonike te microsoftit dhe nga servise TAPI
Shkohet ne start/settins/kontroll panel/ phone dhe modem/advanced.
Te lista e serviseve shiko per servisin me emer "NDIS Proxy Tapi Service provider"
Klikon atje.
Pastaj klik ne butonin konfiguro poshte.
Ne dritaren tjeter,klik ne media,hap menune dhe zgjedh voice.
Klik ok poshte dhe e mbyll.
===
Provoje modemin per funksionin e zerit duke zgjedhur ndonje program tjeter,psh
Call center
===
Mund te testosh modemin nese ka funksion zeri apo jo duke perdorur programin
hyperterminal te windowsit.
Shkohet start/programs/accessories/comunications/hyperterminal
Shiko ne Help per te marre instruksionet e sakta cfare duhet bere,klikimet dhe futjet e komandave.
(Per fat te keq ne win XP kjo nuk funksionon.Futja e komandave nuk duket ne ekran)Mbase mund te funksionoje ne windows 2000 ne qofte se ke windows 2000
Ne qofte se modemi eshte model qe nuk ka funksion zeri dhe nuk ka qark elektronik qe te suportoje funksionin me ze,atehere eshte e pamundur te regjistrosh telefonata.
Ne kete rast del qe modemi perdoret vetem per transmetim te dhenash data dhe fax vetem.E vetmja gje qe mund te marresh, eshte vetem zhurma sinjalesh analoge dhe jo nje bisede te vertete telefoni.

----------


## ylberi9999

Pershendetje


*benseven11*  une kam Windows Xp qit tipin e pare nuk pe kuptoj  *Ne windows Explorer gjej folderin e modemit.
E hap dhe brenda shiko per dy skedare
1-Skedarin "read me"(me lexo).*

Une nuk po di ku me shku mbi explorer apo???? 

 une  e kam kshtu lishjen e modemit si ne foto më posht...

kur pe lidhi PC ne  USB/V.24 nuk po meben interneti

edhe qysh muj me dit  qe modemi e ka funkcionin e zerit apo se ka hiq 


ju flm per pergjigjjet

----------


## benseven11

Rruga me e shpejte qe mund te ndjekesh:
Klik ne Start>Run
 Ne run fut explorer.exe
Klikon ok dhe do hapet dritarja e windows eksplorerit.
Do shohesh nje figure si kjo ketu:
http://www.enriva.com/images/screens...s_explorer.gif
Menyre tjeter eshte te klikosh ne start>programs>acessories,ketu shiko tek menuja per windows explorer.
Te dritarja e Windows Explorerit klikohet ne folderin C:,pastaj vazhdon dhe klikon ne Program files.
Aty shiko per folderin e verdhe me emer open com30 plus.
Klikon atje dhe do shohesh nje tufe skedaresh.
Aty mund te klikosh te skedari me lexo dhe skedari ndihme.
Kur ke instaluar programin e Open com 30 plus,ne cfare direktorie e ke instaluar?
Ne C:/?,ne C:/Programs?,apo direktori tjeter?
Provo ta gjesh programin duke shkuar Start>Kerko(suche).
 Aty, fut ne kerkim fjalen open com30 plus.Klikohet ne butonin kerko.
Te rezultatet,klikohet ne folderin e verdhe te Opencom plusit.
Do shohesh skedaret qe jane pjese e programit,dhe mund te gjesh me lehtesi skedaret"me lexo","ndihme"dhe ditarin(skedarin .log)
===
Per te shkuar tek programi  Hiperterminal i windowsit,klikohet ne start>Run
Ketu fut hypertrm.exe,kliko ok dhe do te hapet dritarja e programit Hiperterminal.
Aty klikon ne butonin "ndihme">Temat e ndihmes">klik ne linkun blu "Si te".
Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne linkun "testo nje modem duke perdorur hiperterminal"
Aty teston modemin si punon.
Per te pare nese modemi ka ze apo jo,te duhet te perdoresh komandat AT te modemit.
Modemat e tipeve te ndryshme kane nje komplet komandash AT teper specifike
qe duhen futur ne hiperterminal.
Per te gjetur komandat per modemin qe ke,shiko tek skedari "me lexo",skedari
ndihme,skedari.log
Tek skedari.log shiko per mesazhe gabimi te modemit te provokuara nga programi spymodem.
Programi spymodem kur ekzekutohet,i dergon nje komande AT modemit per zerin.
Si i pergjigjet modemi  spymodemit? Shikoje ne skedarin emri modemit.log
Shiko edhe te kutia e kartonit,amballazhi i modemit detewe kur e ke blere.
Te kutia e kartonit mund ta kete te shkruar Modem detewe,Data,fax,ze.
Gjithashtu shiko dokumentacionin qe ka pas modemi.

----------


## edspace

Në këtë faqe gjen manualin e telefonit tënd. Me sa lexova (faqja 17 dhe 104), telefoni ka vetë programe për të regjistruar telefonatat.  
Anglisht: http://www.detewe.de/rde/xchg/SID-3F...sl/en-2348.htm
Gjermanisht: http://www.detewe.de/rde/xchg/SID-3F...sl/de-2348.htm

Mënyrat që kam shpjeguar më lart me programin modemspy etj nuk punojnë sepse ky nuk është modem i thjeshtë por lidhet me USB. Pra, vetëm programi që vjen nga kompania mund të lexojë komunikimet e USB dhe të bëjë regjistrimim. 

Në manual thuhet se ka disa programe tek start > programs > winsuite që të lejojnë të kryesh shumë funksione me openCom. Njëra prej këtyre funksioneve është regjistrimi i telefonatave kur ti nuk je aty. Mqns bën këtë gjë besoj se do ketë edhe ndonjë funksion për regjistrimin e plotë të telefonatave. 

Shiko këtë faqe të manualit për më shumë informacion. 
Anglisht: http://www.detewe.de/downloads/publi...en.pdf#page=54
Gjermanisht: http://www.detewe.de/downloads/publi...de.pdf#page=54

Nqs arrin të dëgjosh telefonatat nga altoparlantët e kompjuterit, ka programe të tjera që mund ti përdorësh për regjistrimin e zërit edhe nqs programi i kompanisë nuk ta ofron këtë gjë. Të paktën do mund të inçizosh zërin e personit që po të merr se zëri yt besoj se kapet nga paisja dhe nuk kalon fare në kompjuter.

----------


## ylberi9999

Pershendetje  




*benseven11*    Une  ekam te instalume    "DeTeWe OpenCom 30 plus"  ne C:\Programme\DeTeWe\OpenCom 30   por vetem keta foldera pi gjon si  ne foto më posht ....


Ne  Hiperterminal po shkoj shum mire por komandat nuk po di qfare me ja jep pasi qe  nuk po muj  mi gjet  tjer folldera te modemit  perveq  qatyneve fotove ne  fotografin me posht .......e kam lyp edhe me suchen por  vetem keta ne foto pi gjon


*edspace*  linku i dytë nuk po funksionon, sa i perket   funksioneve  te OpenCom  kur  e kam instaluar programin e OpenCom ka pas  folldera te ndryshum me funksione P.Sh.regjistrimi  e thirrjeve  sa jan hi edhe sa jan dal e plot te tjera funksione   por tash nuk pi Gjoj ato funksione as një perveq  ketyreve ne foto më posht

Kam edhe një pytje  a guxoj me instalu apet programin e modem per se dyti here ??

----------


## edspace

Programet e instaluara duhet të jenë tek Start > Programs > WinSuite
Nqs nuk janë aty, nuk shoh gjë të keqe të instalosh edhe njëherë programin që ka ardhur me OpenCom.

----------


## benseven11

* Si te shikojme ditarin e modemit* 
Shkohet ne ikonen kompjuteri im ne ekranin e desktopit.Klik me te djathte dhe zgjedh ne menu properties(cilesite).Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne device manaxher. Kliko + perpara modem.Zgjedh modemin duke bere klik te djathte. Te menuja klikohet tek cilesite..Kliko ne butonin diagnostik.Do shohesh nje figure si posti ketu.Shkeputu nga interneti.Vendos nje shenje V perpara"append to  log"ne fund te figures.Klikon ne butonin "query modem"menjehere do te shfaqen komandat si ne figure,nen command response.Cili eshte burimi i marrjes se komandave te modemit?Vete modemi ka nje qark elektronik(chip)memorje ku ruhen te gjitha komandat qe modemi i perdor kur pergjigjet.Kliko ne butoni shiko ditarin(view log).Do te hapet  notepadi.Shiko ne fund te faqes nenotepad. Do kesh  komandat baze  te ngjashme me keto te vena me poshte:
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - +GMM: 
Broadxent DSI V.92 PCI DI3631
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1,8
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED(kjo komande eshte per zerin suportohet ne qofte se modemi ka qark elektronik te tipit rockwell)
AT+GCI? - B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI: (B5,00,04,B4,3D,0A,59,09,A5,31,7E,61,26,9C,6C,9F,8  A,2E,51,50,AE,A0,B3,0F,3C,46,52,7B,69,82,B5,8B,B5,  A4,A9,88,58,1B,07,73,B5,20,16,57,B5,62,98,36,AD,77  ,0C,53,54,25,6A,1A,89,2D,68,70,B5,27,49,8C,BB,14,3  5,84,85,BC,37,4F,33,87,B7,4E,2B)
ATI1 - 000
ATI2 - RXF2-V90A
ATI3 - V5.43.063-T-PI
ATI4 - Broadxent Inc.
ATI5 - Broadxent DSI V.92 PCI DI3631
ATI6 - DS1820/DS1821
ATI7 - OK
Ky test eshte bere me modemin tip Broadxtend v92 Pci.Ditarin e modemit mund ta gjesh edhe duke shkuar ne start>kerko>ketu fut modemlog.txt

*Disa shkaqe perse zeri ne modem nuk punon* 
1.Driveri i modemit nuk eshte i plote.Me kete nenkuptohet qe driverit te modemit i
mungon nje minidriver qe quhet "wavedevice".
2.Karta e modemit nuk ka qark elektronik qe suporton zerin.
3.Mund te jete shkak edhe skedari modem.sys qe ne vetvete eshte driver modemi qe e ka vete windowsi.Ky skedar qe mban Tapidriver tewindowsit dhe eshte vertetuar qe ka gabime ne strukture.Kerkon modifikim, ndryshime per tu rregulluar,ne menyre qe shume programe regjistrimi telefonatash nga modemi dhe programe te ngjashme si psh Caller ID te funksionojne.
4.Mungesa ne regjister te vlerave,celesave qe kane lidhje me zerin,regjistrimin.
Nga i merr regjistri keto vlera dhe celesa? Nga skedari .Inf i modemit. Ky skedar mund te gjendet ne direktorine C:\Windows\Inf\modemcsa.inf.Ketu jepen te dhenat kryesore te transmetimit te modemit half/full duplex modemat qe  suportohen.Pervec kesaj,ketu futen edhe te dhena celesa vlera te zerit qe me pas futen ne regjister.Vete windowsi nuk ka celesa regjistri te zerit te modemit.
Ka vetem wave device(mini driverin e zerit).Vlerat dhe celesat e zerit futen ne INF file dhe me pas ne regjister nga driveri i modemit qe ti blen ose instalon.Ne qofte se modemi qe blen ka funksione zeri,atehere celesat dhe vlerat regjistrohen ne instalim pikerisht ne kete inf file dhe kopjohen nga regjistri.Per pasoje 1 program regjistrimi telefonatash punon normalisht.Ne qofte se modemi qe ti blen nuk ka funksion zeri,atehere nuk ka mundesi te regjistrosh zerin e telefonave  nga modemi.Modemat me funksione zeri fusin neregjister vlera dhe celesa te
komandave te zerit si me poshte:
1.Deshto luajtjen =HKR,, AbortPlay,,            "<h10><h18>"
2.Shkalla ne baud=HKR,Config,BaudRate,    1, 00, c2, 01, 00
3.Shkalla ne baud(NT Wave driver)=HKR, WaveDriver,  BaudRate ,1, 00, c2, 01, 00
4.Zeri ne shkalle baud=HKR,, VoiceBaudRate,  1, 00, c2, 01, 00
5.Diktues numrash qe te marrin ne telefon=HKR,, CallerIDPrivate,,"P"
HKR,, CallerIDOutSide,,"O"
6 Fillo regjistrimin=HKR, StartRecord, 1,, "at#vrx<cr>"
7.Ndalo regjistrimin=HKR, StopRecord,1,, "None"HKR, StopRec. 2,,NoResponse"
etj.Ne qofte se hap skedarin modem inf me notepad dhe gjen informacionin si
shtate komandat me siper,atehere modemi qe ke suporton funksionin me ze dhe
 mund te regjistroje telefonata.

----------


## headsh0t13

Perdore naj program si psh ModemSpy osht shume i mire, ndaq ta qoj une me email veq kallzom a po don ose lype ne internet

----------


## nearta

Jam e interesuar të di, se si mund të rregjistrohen në PC bisedat telefonike nga telefoni shtëpisë, në kohën kur kompjuteri është offline ? 
Më qartë.... kur përdoret telefoni (ngrihet receptori) kompjuteri të mund të ruajë bisedën origjinale që u zhvillua në linjën telefonike.
Ka programe për këtë ?
Kush mund të më ndihmojë ?

----------


## benseven11

Regjistrimi i bisedave telefonike kerkon te kesh Modem voice(me ze) si dhe karte zeri te instaluar ne kompjuter.Mire eshte te njohesh me saktesi Emrin,modelin dhe driverat qe perdor modemi dhe sound karta.Per ti gjetur keto te dhena mund te perdoresh manualin e modemit dhe sound kartes qe ke,mund te hapesh kompjuterin dhe i gjen te printuara imet ne bordin e modem kartes dhe kartes se zerit.Ose mund te perdoresh nje programin" Inventari PC proffesional" qe ti dikton modemin dhe sound karten dhe te jep me saktesi tipin modelin dhe driverat per Modemin dhe karten e zerit. http://www.protechdiagnostics.com/toolstarwindows.htm
Ka disa menyra per te bere regjistrimin ne harddrive te telefonatave.
1.Perdorimi i ndonje programi regjistrus zeri si psh All sound recorderXP http://www.mp3do.com/soundrecorder.html Te ky program zgjedh opsionin sound source duke marre Phone line.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...54&postcount=6 Ke nje tutorial komplet ketu per te kuptuar si ta punosh programin http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...860#post813860
2.Menyre tjeter regjistrimi telefonatash eshte te perdoresh programe speciale qe bejne vetem regjistrim telefonash automatikisht,menjehere sa ngrihet doreza e telefonit dhe e fusin biseden ne harddrive ne format te kompresuar wav.
Mund te perdoresh programin Smart phone recorder version 3,1 qe ben ekzakt ate qe kerkon http://www.kengolf.com/en/ Nje program tjeter regjistrus shume i mire eshte edhe VRS http://www.nch.com.au/vrs/index.html
3.Mundesi tjeter eshte te perdoresh pajisje hardware qe regjistrojne telefonatat.
si psh Bord telefonik tapi.Eshte nje lloj karte telefonike qe montohet brenda ne motherbord http://www.nch.com.au/hardware/4lv.jpg Pajisje te tjera hardware qe punojne me programin VRS http://www.nch.com.au/vrs/acc/index.html
Kjo pajisja ketu "way to call" lidh telefonin me kompjuterin .Ne cdo rast kur ngrihet doreza e telefonit  aparati fillon regjistrimin e bisedes menjehere sa dikton zerat dhe i hedh ne harddrive.http://www.callcorder.com/images/Desktop-small.jpg
Aparate te tjera hardware te ngjashem: USBBLAST R-1000 http://www.weblogsinc.com/common/ima...73669680209454
Receptor telefoni qe regjistron nje telefonate me kualitet te larte zeri.Ky receptor
 zevendeson receptorin(dorezen) e telefonit qe ke.Regjistron maksimumi 3 ore telefonate. http://www.etronics.com/product.asp?...0w&svbname=361
Kasetofon special qe regjistron telefonata. http://www.retellrecorders.co.uk/rec...ies/701149.htm
USB Regjistrues per telefona pa perdorim te duarve http://www.usbrecorder.com/sparkysys.html
Regjistrus telefonatash per telefonat celulare http://www.thespystore.com/cellphonerecorders.htm
http://www.simplesafeguard.com/pages...p?idproduct=91
Pajisje telefonike regjistrues te jashtem http://electronickits.com/spy/finish/phone/P5070.htm

----------


## nearta

> Nje program tjeter regjistrus shume i mire eshte edhe VRS http://www.nch.com.au/vrs/index.html


Këtë mora, të shohim si do punojë.
Faleminderit Beni.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

